# Watermelon basket



## Harry (May 12, 2007)

I carved this melon basket for my daughter she is having a retirement party for a school teacher that taught 32 years. Marigolds surround the melon .


----------



## masta (May 12, 2007)

Awesome Job Harry...that took some time and patience to complete!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 12, 2007)

That is incredible !


----------



## Waldo (May 13, 2007)

Bravo !! Bravo !!


----------



## bmorosco (May 13, 2007)

That looks awsome...It also looks like it took some time...It amazes me the talented people here at FVW!!!


----------



## jsmahoney (May 13, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## Wade E (May 13, 2007)

Very nice Harry. I dont mnow if I could do that as Im no carver. That
is about the only thing I cant do with wood as Im a woodworker but that
is just another art fork in itself. Great job!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 13, 2007)

WOW!!!! LOVE IT!!! Much more elaborate than most I've seen. 


Could you share how to get started doing that??? Do you draw it on the melon??? What kind of knife do you use.....


That's just super.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock (May 13, 2007)

Harry,


That is a beautiful work of art!!!!


----------



## Harry (May 15, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to answer, It took me about 1 hour to make the basket,Its really easy,I just sat it on the table and found the way it sits then i rolled it over and cut a flat place on the bottom, Then i cut the 2 side peices th make the handle, Scooped the melon out and took a pearing Knife to cut V notches on the sides and handle,Than I went out to my veggy garden and picked the Marigold flowers, Placed them around the melon. On the basket handle i took the pearing knife and made the holes to put the flower stems in. My daughter really liked it and the teachers at the retirement party were empressed .


Harry


----------



## geocorn (May 15, 2007)

Very nice, Harry. I would have cut myself and bled for hours (blood thinners do that).


----------



## Harry (May 15, 2007)

Hi George 


I know about blood thinners i am on plavix and 325 mil.Ecotrin i have 6 stents and had a tripple bypass in 1995 ,So when i do my wood working i have to be really carefull &amp; when i pick my Blackberrys i have to wear rubber glover to keep from getting stuck from the thorns. but we gotta what we gotta do


Harry


----------



## geocorn (May 15, 2007)

I just have 3 stents and take plavix and aspirin. A paper cut seams to bleed for hours!


----------

